# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Afvallen doe je met Appesat

## ladietjelee

Afvallen doe je met Appesat maar denkt u misschien: Wat is Appesat?
Het wordt ook wel de natuurlijke maagballon genoemd in de diverse bladen. 
Begin vorig jaar werd het al aangekondigd dat het in april 2009 in Engeland te koop zou zijn. Helaas nog steeds niet in Nederland. Maar: Wat is Appesat precies? Het werkzame bestanddeel in Appesat is ontworpen om bestand te zijn tegen maagzuur en zal actief blijven voor vele uren. Genomen een half uur vóór voedsel, werkt het door het stimuleren van de hongersensoren in de maagwand, die een signaal sturen naar de hersenen dat zegt dat de maag vol is, en dat is belangrijk als u wilt afvallen. Artsen geloven dat gevoel "volle" (verzadiging) een essentiële factor is in een dieet voor succesvolle gewichtsvermindering. Want hoe eerder u het seintje krijgt dat u vol zit hoe eerder u stopt met eten, en kan het afvallen beginnen.
Omdat Appesat actief is in je maag voor, tijdens en na het eten aanzienlijk verhoogt het aantal 'buik vol' berichten verzonden naar uw hersenen - waardoor u volledige voelt veel langer. En dat is de sleutel tot een goede afvalrace die u gaat winnen!
Appesat is geen maaltijdvervanger. Het is gewoon een natuurlijke vezelproduct op basis van ingrediënten die speciaal zijn ontworpen om u te helpen voller gevoel voor meer bevat, waardoor u helpen te willen minder te eten. Een natuurlijk maagballon, het verlaat het lichaam ook weer op de natuurlijke maniermooier kan het niet!

Appesat bevat Bioginate Complex, een gepatenteerde vezel complex uit het zeewier Laminaria digitata. Dit is een speciale soort van zeewier die zorgvuldig werd geoogst van boerderijen aan de Franse Atlantische kust. Appesat stelt mensen in staat om succesvol gezonde nieuwe eetgewoonten aan te leren en die kan worden gehandhaafd op een permanente basis. Een resultaat van het leren van nieuwe eetgewoonten is in staat om de zogenaamde 'jojo-effect', wanneer het gewicht wordt weer op een later tijdstip te voorkomen. 
Tot nu toe nog dus alleen in Engeland verkrijgbaar, ik kom regelmatig op vakantie en heb het meegenomen en met succes zelf gebruikt maar heb nu nog over, dus mooie kans voor u! 
Alles in originele verpakking, bij de originele drogisterijen gekocht! 
Betaalde zelf 29,95 Engelse ponden; vraag er 32,50 voor per pakje dus niks teveel lijkt me 50 capsules zitten er in. 
Verzendkosten zijn uiteraard voor de koper

----------

